# Amazon's BIG price swings?



## FWBGBS (May 14, 2018)

Have any of you noticed this phenomena? 
For me it's most prominent in the unfrequented regions of Amazon (read: Industrial & Scientific).
Inside of two days after a buy I'll check and find the price has almost doubled or tripled.
I'm not complaining (he-he), just curious.

*Proof:*

Now = $40.90
Kipp 06431-4121X40 Zinc/Stainless Steel Adjustable Handle

Then = $11.12
https://i.Rule #2/aCaBY9u.jpg

**********************************************

Now = $40.56
FOOTMASTER GDR-60S-1/2 Nylon Wheel

Then = $26.67
https://i.Rule #2/5P9hysY.jpg


----------



## ripjack13 (May 14, 2018)

Oh yes. It happens all the time. There was a belt sander (topic) I had that varied from $17 up to $70....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 14, 2018)

Here it is....
It's a really fun read that @rocky1 had kept track of. 

https://woodbarter.com/threads/ended-mini-1-x-30-belt-sander-cheap.30160/


----------



## FWBGBS (May 14, 2018)

Sorry I missed your belt sander deal.
I'da gotten one just for giggles at that price.

Maybe Amazon's pricing algorithms need a retooling.
Their price change policy is a measly seven days... The reason I check and keep checking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 14, 2018)

I don't know, did any of you guys that ordered that sander ever get one? 

It was being shipped out of China, of course you're closer than most of us there Brad, but I don't recall anyone ever actually receiving one. I think they were all back ordered, and refunds issued. That particular seller, hasn't listed any in awhile, but price still fluctuates on it greatly at times, it just doesn't see that $20 mark anymore.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 15, 2018)

I never received one. I had ordered a couple of times too. all refunded....


----------



## Bill12035 (May 19, 2018)

Well they have to pay for those drones and other new fangled technology they're getting involved with these days.


----------



## rocky1 (May 19, 2018)

I honestly don't know how they do what they do. Prime prices are typically a little higher than others, but when you throw 2 day shipping in, it's usually about the same price. I received notice last week Prime membership will be going up effective this month, which my Prime membership just renewed last month, so I've got another year before I see the increase, but even at the increased price, I buy enough stuff off Amazon to pay for the Prime membership in shipping fees. Makes no difference what I'm looking for anymore, I check Amazon; have been absolutely amazed at some of the things I have found there. Filters for my Kubota mower were 1/3 the price I paid at Kubota, and they're the same Wix filter the Kubota dealer was screwing me on. Filters for my John Deere tractor were less than half what John Deere was charging me. Again, they're Wix filters, don't say John Deere on them, but John Deere isn't building filters, they're buying them from someone else too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

